# Octane Trip Wire Rest....



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

great to hear! I can't wait for mine to get in so I can get it set-up and shooting on my 82ND!


----------



## Sixdeuce (Aug 31, 2006)

Had one and really liiked it, untill i took it off of my 82nd and tried to put it on my AM35. doesnt fit with TEC riser. Kinda bummed out so I put my old TT back on.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Sixdeuce said:


> Had one and really liiked it, untill i took it off of my 82nd and tried to put it on my AM35. doesnt fit with TEC riser. Kinda bummed out so I put my old TT back on.


I never tried to put it on one of my Hoyts. I believe it's designed around the idea of the Binary cam syndrome. (I don't believe it)...(neither does my draw board)

I have a Smart Rest on my AlphaMax 35. It's staying there.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i was going to buy one but found a limb driver for $35 and couldnt pass that up.

seems like a really nice rest but i havent seen one in person yet.


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

I purchased another one for my General. These rests are awesome.


----------

